# تاثيرات ابراج الهاتف النقال



## م . مصطفى كمال (15 مارس 2010)

ارجوا ابداء رأيكم


----------



## م . مصطفى كمال (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*مهم جدا لي ابداء ارائكم في الموضوع خصوصا اهل الاختصاص*



م . مصطفى كمال قال:


> ارجوا ابداء رأيكم


مهم جدا لي ابداء ارائكم في الموضوع خصوصا اهل الاختصاص للاستفادة من خبرتهم في هذا المجال 
والله من وراء القصد


----------



## safa aldin (7 أكتوبر 2011)

thank you so much


----------



## acer.7 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

سوف اقراها واسوط باذن لله


----------

